# Mixing lake malawi and tanganyika??



## christinaa (Oct 29, 2011)

Just last week i got my first cichlids and i had read previously not to mix south american cichlids with africans

So i went crazy and bought only african cichlids:

Tropheus duboisi 
electric yellow
Demasoni
Altolamprologus calvus

Now i'm reading that i should have not done that since there is a mix of lakes.
Also the Tropheus duboisi and demasoni are herbivorous
and the Altolamprologus calvus carnivore
..... now how can i go about feeding them without hurting the other

and how could i work out the ph :-?

and i know for a fact that i cant return or exchange the fish or give any away, therefore, i need to find a way to work this out 

any tips or tricks will do and thanks for the help!!!!!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I feed New LIfe Spectrum, NLS, to all my fish. That should work out the feeding issue. There are other good pellets foods also.

As far as compatibility, what size tank and what quantity of each fish? If you have to 'work this out', then provide plenty of hiding spaces via rockwork and hope for the best. They may 'work things out' for you though.

They'll all do fine within a certain pH range. I wouldn't worry too much about that. Just check your KH and keep it high enough so pH doesn't crash. What's the pH, KH of both tap and tank?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would suggest giving the "recommended" PH much less credit. There is "ideal" and then what works well. Most settle for the "what works". There are also purists who think it obscene to have fish from different lakes together. My fish don't seem to care!

Once you take a fish from Africa and put him in a glass box in California, will he really mind having a neighbor from a different lake? Bigger problems to work on!

Get a decent PH/KH/GH going and keep it stable and the fish will do fine in most cases. There are a few that are difficult but just stay with the normal fish and they are fine.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont think theirs anyway your not going to have some issues with that mix. Srry to say.


----------



## christinaa (Oct 29, 2011)

I have one of each and 2 yellows............. and a turtle.... in a 55 gal

i have provided enough caves but, they all seem to only hangout on the left side of the tank together and not trying to claim territori. they all seem to be "friends" and i dont know if thats normal


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Tanks are things that never stay the same for long. As the fish grow and mature they change, so expect that and enjoy. The turtle is a definite wildcard but with watching it may work. If you are new to fish, it is a great time to try to spend time just watching them. All fish will settle into a "pattern" of behavior and if you know what they normally do, it will make it easy to spot changes. Watch for signs of trouble brewing. It will not be sudden overnight death but more likely a slow progression of something. Maybe a fish getting too stressed. Watch for signs of fish hanging near the top or behind a heater, etc. If you see a change in habit, try to figure what is causing the problem and then have some action in mind. Since you have them, there is no reason to panic into something until you know what is needed.

You can't learn to ride the bike without getting a few bumps!


----------



## christinaa (Oct 29, 2011)

*** been watching them and my Tropheus duboisi and demasoni are always together. Its interesting to watch them. They have character :fish:


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

what kind of turtle is it? That is a much bigger issue than the fish coming from different lakes.


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

I would imagine your FISH will be fine but don't add anymore demasoni or tropheus. They are both very nasty towards their own kind unless you have a bunch of them to spread out aggression. The turtle on the other hand....I would remove, Tropheus especially need clean water and your other fish do too, turtles are extremely messy. I'm no expert but I'm sure most would agree. I've mixed tangs with malawi's and know others locally that have too with no issues.


----------

